

Modern community building - phwd
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2011/05/26.html

======
spolsky
This is more of a job listing than an actual "blog" "post" per se.

~~~
DennisP
Kawasaki I know, but who are Godin, Ries and Trout? Pretty sure "trout" at
least will be an unproductive google search.

~~~
swalkergibson
Godin is Seth Godin, who writes about online marketing and product development
here:

<http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/>

Many of his articles are immediately applicable to your start up, and in my
opinion, are extraordinarily valuable.

Eric Ries writes about agile development and small start up culture/strategy
here:

<http://www.startuplessonslearned.com/>

I have not read many of his articles, but my understanding is that he is
making quite a name for himself as a start up guru.

Trout escapes me as well, I have not heard of him.

~~~
dho
I guess Jack Trout is meant, an author of some marketing books:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_Trout>

------
spking
#1 Skill for successful community building: Hustle. If you can combine hustle
(and bury any feelings of shyness) with some level of domain expertise, then
you have a good chance of fanning an ember into a small flame. I've noticed
this as I build and cultivate interest in UXForum.com. I relentlessly reach
out directly to industry folks by email/skype/IM/phone/in-person to talk about
what I'm building, how it will provide value to them and to generally sell
them on the vision. You have to love doing it and you have to enjoy people.

